# [email protected] game thread



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, the refs are showing they are going to be the deciding factor in tonites game!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

BS calls. Let 'em play damnit!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Poor Joel, can't hit a shot or FT. Alright, got one to drop!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Joel at the hoop screaming for the ball, Dickau bricks a 3.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Another O-Foul. Roy with 2.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Flopping is going to really pay off in this game.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sergio is in. Dickau with 2 fouls.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hope Sergio does well!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Should have Sergio guarding Bibby.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great fastbreak pass by Sergio!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What ****ing BS!! Ok, they overruled it. Nope they didn't. But was a good call. So many bad ones just assume.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Damnit Dixon!! How many times do I need to say this before Nate realizes his actual value to the team.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow refs suck, nate sucks by playing dickau...man i was so excited for this season, now it's kind of wearing off. I'm sick of guys palying who have no business being in an nba arena(mags,dickau, dixon to some extent). We need to establish LaMarcus down low tonight.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

2 minutes, 2 assists.

Get Dixon out of there.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks another game where we can't make a wide open 3-pointer.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I like Martell's aggressiveness tonight..I hope Roy takes more initiative when he goes in, because he didn't even look to do anything in the 1st.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

It's funny watching Zach taking the ball up the court himself when Sergio's in. He's been consistently way behind the action on the fast breaks, and Sergio isn't just chain feeding him in the post alla Jack. It's the only way he's going to "get his" tonight.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright Sergio!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

sergio is killing it! he is cementing himself as the back up( at least) tonite.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Verro said:


> It's funny watching Zach taking the ball up the court himself when Sergio's in. He's been consistently way behind the action on the fast breaks, and Sergio isn't just chain feeding him in the post alla Jack. It's the only way he's going to "get his" tonight.


The first time he got a rebound with Sergio in he threw it up to Sergio. Only when there was like 4 secs left in the quarter he didn't throw it up, but no one was ahead of him.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Webster is stinking it up tonight from 3. That would have been the best Sergio highlight so far.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I hope Webster keeps shooting though, he's too good to pack it up for the night.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Webster's problem seems mental. He's not doing so hot on defense either. These are shots he normally gets down.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Take Mags out not Aldridge!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

26 pts midway through the 2nd...this product is not what I call basketball. Our best player isn't even shooting. Please run mroe stuff for Roy..


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Take out Dixon not Sergio!

God Nate. WTF do you have in your head?!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

mgb said:


> Take Mags out not Aldridge!


thats nasty nate for ya.....our defense isn't that great since he took over and our offense is only getting worse...please go after Adleman,Porter, or Ivoroni...I'm sick and damn tired of watching Nate Ball...its like the spurs but executed at a 3rd grade level.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> 26 pts midway through the 2nd...this product is not what I call basketball. Our best player isn't even shooting. Please run mroe stuff for Roy..


Ya, to bad we can't hit a jumper.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Thank God for Ime, without him we'd be blown out


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Lma In!!!! Woot


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> thats nasty nate for ya.....our defense isn't that great since he took over and our offense is only getting worse...please go after Adleman,Porter, or Ivoroni...I'm sick and damn tired of watching Nate Ball...its like the spurs but executed at a 3rd grade level.


And yet we are only down by 3.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

What a difference in pace without Jack!

Exciting (but not sloppy) basketball to watch.

Fun stuff.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach! 2 point game!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

holy friggin dickau!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Roy! What a fake!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

the natural!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Finally thigns are clicking...and Roy's being more active..


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

mgb said:


> And yet we are only down by 3.


I think a lot of it has to do with us palying a very medicore Kings team, and that they are on the road.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Webster's problem seems mental. He's not doing so hot on defense either. These are shots he normally gets down.


To paraphrase Yogi Berra, "Basketball is ninety percent mental and the other half is physical. 
Yogi Berra
:biggrin:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sergio had a few more assist opps that his teammates couldn't get down.

Please Nate, leave him in a little longer in the second half.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

To win, we need Roy to take over and a little high pick n roll with LMA.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Wtf!!!

i cant believe he didnt at least start sergio for the second half.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great pass by Zach for the fastbreak bucket!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

no mas dickau...he leaves bibby WIDE OPEN and he can't knock down anything...on the plus side I'm liking Zach a lot tongiht. Not forcing anything too much and is passing it nicely.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hm...their players drain open 3's, our brick em.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

thanks for the 3's dan, but we like Sergio better still


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Danny boy!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Holy Flaming Dickau!!! He's Warming Up!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> no mas dickau...he leaves bibby WIDE OPEN and he can't knock down anything...on the plus side I'm liking Zach a lot tongiht. Not forcing anything too much and is passing it nicely.


What game are you watching? He just made two straight! HEH


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

drexlersdad said:


> Wtf!!!
> 
> i cant believe he didnt at least start sergio for the second half.



Believe it now baby!!! Good job Dickau!

BTW, I ain't saying he's better than Sergio... :biggrin:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

barf..nate goes to mags instead of LMA...same ol..same ol


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

9 steals, 6 blocks so far.
nice


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Believe it now baby!!! Good job Dickau!
> 
> BTW, I ain't saying he's better than Sergio... :biggrin:


YES YOU ARE. YOU MUST ONLY PREFER ONE!

;-)


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Dixon in for Dickau. Wow.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Best 3rd quarter I can remember.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

These officials are awful.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

man, have you ever seen this many so-so offensive fouls, only to followed up by an obvious makeup call? We trying for the nba record?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Samuel said:


> YES YOU ARE. YOU MUST ONLY PREFER ONE!
> 
> ;-)



Ah, so you've been reading the same posts as I have


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> man, have you ever seen this many so-so offensive fouls, only to followed up by an obvious makeup call? We trying for the nba record?


No, ****, this is bull ****!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Zach seems to be very vocal tonight.

Like that.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Ime's got a great line going tonight.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

this is what i want out of Dixon..shooting in rhythm and not trying to be MJ..Nate's doing a better job of subbing in the 2nd half,minus Mags comming in.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Great game Ime, hope he finishes the night on the floor.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

espn box score has Martell 0-3, 1 board, 2 fouls and a TO in *1 minute*. LOL


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> espn box score has Martell 0-3, 1 board, 2 fouls and a TO in *1 minute*. LOL


Is that wrong or right? I thought he got injured with that 1 minute of PT.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Damn, Dixon is ON!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Lets hope some front office types are watching Dixon KILL IT! And trade for him.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

man, shouldn't that foul on Zach have been Williamson? He's the one who shoved Bibby out of the lane.

Can the refs call the fouls...ooh..when they happen and not AFTER they missed the shot?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Way to flop, Brandon!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Huge flop by Roy right there. That kind of stuff is how you keep leads.

Aside: I was at Rock Bottom last night and the Kings' coaching staff was sitting one booth over. Muss and his assistants almost got into a fight with some patrons. 

Let's hope Muss didn't have to drive.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Huge flop by Roy right there. That kind of stuff is how you keep leads.
> 
> Aside: I was at Rock Bottom last night and the Kings' coaching staff was sitting one booth over. Muss and his assistants almost got into a fight with some patrons.
> 
> Let's hope Muss didn't have to drive.


iirc, didn't Muss get a DUI sometime last year? Sounds like he has a problem with oozo.

I looked at the boxscore, fully expecting to see Roy with sub-par stats. Guy still shot 50% from the floor and had 5 assists and 11 points. 

Surprised me.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ALright! Great game!! :yay: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :yay: :cheers:


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

ok...

no complaining about juan tonite, please. he earned it. so just be quiet.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Thoughts on the game: The refs in the NBA are a disgrace. They are the most gullible and blind %[email protected]!'s on earth. They reward the weak, who consistenly flop, and punish the agressive. That, above everything else, is the one thing that makes basketball hard to watch at times. 

God it's annoying.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Refs are completely incompetent across the board this year. Worst I can remember.

Side not: Both teams were HORRIBLE at the line.
Looked like 12 Shaq's and 12 Dudleys out there.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

ryanjend22 said:


> ok...
> 
> no complaining about juan tonite, please. he earned it. so just be quiet.


No prob. Catch him next game.:biggrin: 

He actually seems to get a better rhythm when it's uptempo.

He still gets beat on defense though.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

We came out sucking but the tide turned when Sergio came in. Seemed like he inspired the starters with his play because we kept up the pace when they returned and pretty much the rest of the game. Seemed like Dickau might have been taking notes from the bench too. Came back in with a bit more confidence and looked to draw defenders and pass more.

*I hope Nate spends the next 24 hours watching tape of this game.*


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

17 mins and leads the team in assists .... kid needs to play more minutes ASAP 

dixon is like a woman,he gets a hot period once a month 

dickau plain sucks 

good win though


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Only a few complaints:
More Sergio, more iso plays for Roy, more post ups to LMA
Positives:
Ime is the man, without him tonight we get blown out in the 1st half.
Zach was much more effecient.
Juan played within his abilities and didn't force too much.
Sergio is a magcian
LMA and Roy were solid and keep showing glimpses of greatenss.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

This was a total team performance. Such an all-around beautiful game from that team (19 turnovers not withstanding).

The Rose Garden crowd was really antsy with Zach tonight. Every time he did that move where he gets the ball and holds it for awhile while he contemplates passing, driving or fading back for a deep jumper, the crowd was all over him. Still, you can't argue with the results. Good game, but his defense really is atrocious.

LMA didn't score much, but 4 offensive boards? Awesome.

8 whole fast break points! They looked like the Suns out there tonight! :biggrin: 

10 steals was huge tonight.

Sergio makes the game more exciting whenever he's in there.

Juan was pretty unstoppable tonight on the offensive end.

Even though he didn't get buckets en masse, Roy still shot 50% for 11 points, pulled down 2 boards, dished out 5 assists and got a pair of steals. Nice complete game.

Gimme Ime! How about this state line? 10 points, 9 boards, 3 assists, 3 steals and 2 blocks! Beautiful!

Just a lot of things to be happy about. Good game, for the most part. Can't argue with the result, anyway.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

What are you talking about? That was clearly a competition to see who was worse, not who was better. The game was ugly. The pace was ugly. The referee's completely destroyed any possibility of the game picking up a flow. The only thing this game truly showed, is that Sacramento is a team on the way down. The only good thing is Sergio and Lamarcus got a good amount of playing time, and Portland actually ran some fast breaks. I could give a rats *** if Juan Dixon happened to have his 1 game in 5 hot streak, that is nothing to build on. I could also care less about Zbo's performance. I was counting how long he was holding the ball on posessions and it ranged upwards of 7 to 9 seconds doing NOTHING. If we were playing anybody else but Sactown, we would have had our butts handed to us with the stagnant flow.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Thoughts on the game last night.

1. Martell: Did he get hurt? It looked like he may have been having back problems again. He was very agressive but he was not even close on his shot. He appeared to be rushing his shot, like maybe someone is working with him to get a quicker release. Whatever?

2. Brandon: Is a very suprising player. Did not even seem to be very involved in the game, yet his stat line is good. Suprised me.

3. Ime: Reminds me of Bobby Gross in his style of play. Moves a lot and cuts well and does the fundmental things. Maybe LaMarcus can be the passer that Walton was?

4. Sergio: Is the reason the team gets energised. The game gets quicker and faster and each player is better because of it. HE MUST PLAY MORE! The team needs to play a bit faster to play their best although last night was a horrible game to watch.

5. Jaun: He shot well last night and making shots is how you win games. He is very inconsistant, but this game may have helped him get in a flow if in the future the game is quicker. Nate said the other day according to Quick, what he needed was, "someone to make a shot" and last night that was Jaun and Dan. The team finally got into a shooting rythum later in the game and it became catching, or so it seems. If Martell could just get his game back this team would be so much better. We do not have a three-point specialist on this team that can get his shot off *quickly.* 

Lamarcus: He needs to play more even when he is not doing well. He and they can analize the play after the game and make ajustments. He seems to be a "quick learner". 

Glad they got the win but they might not have won against any other team. 

gatorpops


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

gatorpops said:


> Thoughts on the game last night.
> 
> 1. Martell: Did he get hurt? It looked like he may have been having back problems again. He was very agressive but he was not even close on his shot. He appeared to be rushing his shot, like maybe someone is working with him to get a quicker release. Whatever?
> 
> ...


I would watch out about "Analizing" the game. It might give you a sore pooper.:biggrin:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

hasoos said:


> I would watch out about "Analizing" the game. It might give you a sore pooper.:biggrin:


Yeah, it could get vicious. But I am old and tough and besides I have Mace! :biggrin: 

gatorpops


----------

